# Pair of Brax Matrix 6.1PP.



## viper_x (May 11, 2011)

In mint condition, very clean and powerfull sound.
Brax Matrix 6.1PP | eBay


----------



## viper_x (May 11, 2011)

And the new link for the auction, the buyer told me it was a mistake...so please don't bid if you aren't sure.

Pair of Brax Matrix 6.1PP, High end speakers. | eBay


----------

